# The Boys!



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I got another CWC G10 this week.







The one on the left is the new one, it's a 1995 issue with the marking 0555 (Royal Marines, I think) on the back.

The one on the right is my original G10 1990, Royal Navy issue.

There's some dust on the crystal due to static electricty, I polished the crystals.







First with Polywatch (thanks Roy) and then with Mer car polish, it's very finely abrasive but less so than Polywatch, as the final buff.

I reckon the G10 looks great on the Bond Nato.









Am I a lucky lad or what?


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Oh that is a nice pair of G10 CWC's... You are right the Bond NATO does look very cool and makes a good combo.

Mike


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

sync'd as well Stan









Should have mine done Friday, I'll post a pic all being well.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

That's a nice pair, you got there Stan









MIKE..


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Not lucky Stan, good planning mate. And what a bloody good photograph too! Love the idea of having them both sync'd. Just like military watches should be.

Bugger - I sold mine a while back and I want one now. That's the power of the G10 - that and that photo Stan.


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Roy has some G10's coming in next week as well....

Oh Dear The Temptation...!!!!!!!!!!!































Mike


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks lads, I sync'd 'em because I'm going to time them to see if there's any difference. Now, that is anal.
















PG, get you finger out, NOW!







Let's have that G10 on parade!









I wished I'd known Roy was getting a batch, I'd have hung on a while.







Never mind, there will be one spare for someone else.









When will your's be here Roy?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice Stan







Can't wait to get mine now! I think Roy said they'd be here sometime this week (or was that just wishful thinking?)


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

He'll tell us tomorrow I guess Rich.









He's buggered off to bed by now, the lightweight.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Ad in Daily Mirror Monday. Place selling genuine CWCs. Surprised to see it in a tabloid. Silverman or something.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Paul,

AFAIK, Silvermans is the sales arm of the Cabot Watch Company. Silvermans sell the G10/2000 which is the current version of the G10.

Some G10/2000's have, suposedly, been isseued to the Royal Air Force. I have seen the backs of some G10/2000's and they lack the arm of service number they were (if they were) issued to.

The ones Silvermans sell will not have been issued.

I wouldn't mind seeing an issued G10/2000 if anyone has one.


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> Ad in Daily Mirror Monday. Place selling genuine CWCs. Surprised to see it in a tabloid. Silverman or something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Silverman's have been advertising in the tabloids (inc Sun) for years now - G10s at around 90 quid for dated, slightly cheaper non-date. Non-issued ones though.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Great photo and watches







looking forward to getting one as soon as I can afford it from Field Marshal Roy







by the way is it a trick of the light or is the left Nato brown?. I`ve got this thing about brown ( non-leather) straps







, if it is where did you get it?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Silvermans also sell G10`s with green or sand coloured faces







makes a change I suppose but cost over Â£100 a time AFAIK


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks Mac,

The Nato on the left is much more khaki than it appears in the picture. I have photographed this strap with two different cameras and it always comes out brownish under tungsten light.









If I alter the picture with software to make the strap the right colour everything else looks wrong.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Thanks Mac,
> 
> The Nato on the left is much more khaki than it appears in the picture. I have photographed this strap with two different cameras and it always comes out brownish under tungsten light.
> 
> ...


I thought it might be something like that, I have seen brown Natos somewhere but can`t remember where, I think your photo shows how cool one would look







IMHO.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I've gotten my lazy arse in gear and updated my web site to include the new G10.
















http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/stanzplace/

Under quartz/ G10.

I put a link to the original MoD spec for the G10/98 quartz issued in 1980 there too, thanks to Foggy for that.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> - I sold mine a while back and I want one now.


Its still with me George thanks, go on get another, scratch that itch..


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Mine could be here today or tommorow.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Just had a dreadful thought.









I have an RN and RMC G10 but there are two others I don't have.









I don't have a British Army (W10) or an RAF (6B).









Bugger, Roy a little help please.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I've just ordered one of Eddie's Speedbird Natos, it's the closesest I can can find to RAF colours.

The RAF stable belt has a different colour layout but I doubt I'll find a Nato strap the same.









I just need a RAF issued G10 now.


----------

